# 315 vs 312



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

To those of you who run them(315), is the extra $$ worth it?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

yes. so is the 325.


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

:thumbup: would love to have a 325. My 4 year old got one for his toy fleet for Christmas and told me I should sell my smaller one and get one. Haha if it were only as simple as he makes it out.

I am on the fence as to weather or not it will be too big, it pushes the weight and width on the tag.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Depends on what you do. IMO, it is worth the extra money to get a 318.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

315 all the way!!!!!! We have a 312 and regret not getting the 315. there is a big differene especially if you lift a lot of structures. If you have a larger machine it is a toss up. If this is going to be your bigger machine don't even think about it 315 all the way:thumbsup:


----------



## wheeler (Feb 8, 2009)

depends on what you do.


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

What is the minimum towing setup you would want to move either machine. I'm guessing tandum dump and 20-25 ton tag. Is it possible to move a 312 with a single axle dump and a 20 ton tag? Or is that pushing it a bit? Just curious I don't have either machine.:whistling


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like you could handle either with a single and a 20 ton trailer.


From Cat's site: 


> Model	---------------- Operating Weight
> » 311D -----------------27514 lb
> 
> » 312D/312D L---------- 28480 lb
> ...


Not that I would recommend that as an everyday mover. I would definitely go with a larger trailer if the single axle had the HP to pull it, I would not hesitate.


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks, Good to know that someday down the road I could move a 120-160 class if I had to on ocassion.


----------

